# Colt back in my collection



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a not-that-attractive agent several years ago. Had the no shine finish, but was an OK revolver.
Mechanically, probably not any different than my new to me 1966 Colt Cobra Agent. 
But it sure looks nicer.
At $525, it seemed under priced. But initially I thought it was a detective special. still bought it.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

